# Give away



## tedsknives (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, this is not the time of year you expect to do this, but I thought i might give back a little. This forum has been Very good to me so I thought why not..

Little trailing point, 5 1/2" overall, red liner, brass pins, stag grips ,2 1/2 " on cutting edge. Sheath will be included..

I will draw from the FIRST 50 post.   Thanks for looking

WELL WE HAVE A WINNER   POST# 34   BONEBOY.   THANKS TO ALL OF YOU  SHEATH PIC ADDED


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2012)

YES!!  Please put my name in the hat & THANK YOU!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful knife please put me in, Thank you


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 18, 2012)

Great knife, Nice gesture there Travis.  Agness would be proud.

John I.


----------



## Footlong (Jan 18, 2012)

Put me in, and thanks!!!


----------



## fredw (Jan 18, 2012)

Great gesture!  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## bristol_bound (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a little Beauty and I would truly love to be able to have one of your Blades. Thank you Sir for the chance.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 18, 2012)

Put me in please.

Thank you for the chance.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Add me too Please! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 18, 2012)

Please add my name in the pot thank you for doing this


----------



## ratman (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes sir nice gesture. Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats a nice one Travis , please put me in. I would love to have a knife you made. Scott


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful knife and workmanship. Add me to the list please.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 18, 2012)

Please include me sir as that is one fine cutting blade.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Would love a chance at it.Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 18, 2012)

Travis add me also ;Would love to have one of yours


----------



## erniesp (Jan 18, 2012)

Add me please


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 18, 2012)

*Name in the hat...*

Great looking knife, it'll make a fine clam shucker among other things!

Thanks for the oppourtunity.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Jan 18, 2012)

Very Nice...Add me please..and Thank You


----------



## RNC (Jan 18, 2012)

What a great thing to do !! 

thanks  4 the opp ;]


That would make one awesome neck knife


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 18, 2012)

beauty.  add me to the list please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Throw my name in too, thanks


----------



## bntgator (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful, put my in please.


----------



## R1150R (Jan 18, 2012)

Please put my name in the hat.
Thanks


----------



## Bram (Jan 18, 2012)

Add me to the hat sir...nice work..thanks

Gerry


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2012)

Add me sir

Thank you


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 18, 2012)

Travis I would be honored...If I don't win which usually happens I want you to know and those that have the talent, what a great job you and those do..I have learned alot on this forum..I come back alot due to awe!!!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 18, 2012)

Please count me in.

As always very generous offer!
Thanks a ton!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 18, 2012)

What a pretty little knife!  Please add me too!
Thanks.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 18, 2012)

Add my name please. This is a very kind gesture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2012)

Whewww...thought I was gonna miss out on a chance. What a beaut!!! Top-notch gesture too.


----------



## K80 (Jan 18, 2012)

Would be an honor to wear it.

Very kind of you.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Travis...mighty fine of you!


----------



## ryano (Jan 18, 2012)

Please put my name in the hat 

Thanks!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 18, 2012)

Please add my name to the drawing.


----------



## turkey foot (Jan 18, 2012)

I like that it already has my name on it , put me in.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooo if I win it I will change my name from Kathy to Ted!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 18, 2012)

please put me in thanks.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 18, 2012)

Please put me in the drawing-Thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Me too. Me too! It would fit me PURRFECT! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 18, 2012)

me too. Thank ya sir.


----------



## marknga (Jan 18, 2012)

Please add me to the drawing.
Beautiful knife.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 18, 2012)

Drop me in the hat please.....................


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 18, 2012)

add me please....thanks


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 18, 2012)

Please get me in under no. 50


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 18, 2012)

Me too, thanks!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 18, 2012)

Me me me


----------



## rydert (Jan 18, 2012)

Count me in..thanks


----------



## Papa Steve (Jan 18, 2012)

allmost missed out. thanks


----------



## Shug (Jan 18, 2012)

Please enter me in the drawing, Thank you...  I think I made the deadline if your not counting your post


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok folks  I will draw a number and tell you Tomorrow, and thanks to all of you.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 18, 2012)

Well er a I won't be able to sleep tonight who ever wins, it is something you will cherish!!! thanks Travis for your fine gesture


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 18, 2012)

Put me in, Travis. That is a sweet lookin beauty!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> Put me in, Travis. That is a sweet lookin beauty!!!!



Read first post.


----------



## atwenterprise (Jan 18, 2012)

This is another awesome gesture. Please add me in.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure if I got in within time frame, but if I did, put me in.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 18, 2012)

I want to be in hope I am in time


----------



## southgaoriginal (Jan 18, 2012)

hey i was to late, but just wanted to say thank to you and all the others that do give aways.   Nice to be around good folks


----------



## Headshot (Jan 18, 2012)

southgaoriginal said:


> hey i was to late, but just wanted to say thank to you and all the others that do give aways.   Nice to be around good folks



x 2


----------



## mporter (Jan 18, 2012)

beautiful, Please add me to the list


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2012)

Folks, I believe the number was reached, see post #52


----------



## blues brother (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Mr. Travis!
Don't mail that beauty out till monday. I would love to see it Saturday when I visit. I really think you made that one for me. I hate having a real job, cause I woulda been the first name in the hat!

Good luck to all who made it in time and my hat is off to all of the folks that do this sort of thing for us. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

Shoot. I missed it! Been a busy day here. Congratulations to the winner, that nice sure is purty!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 18, 2012)

Some people just can't read 

Wish I could've been in the running...but fine knife and great gesture.


----------



## Danny Roberts (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope I make the drawing.  Thanks for such a generous offer.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments folks. It is a pleasure to be able to do this


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments folks. It is a pleasure to be able to do this



I tried telling my husband earlier today that GON was calling me...stupid husband....I knew cleaning the house was gonna mess something up


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice gesture of you Travis!
Dan


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 19, 2012)

Dan , thank you sir, it is my pleasure.

Sugar plum, just calm down, if i can get a bag of feathers , i can get another knife.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 19, 2012)

Dangit Travis!!!!!...I was so covered up busy I never got a chance to win that knife....congrates to Bob (who BTW owns several hundred knives and can't use them all at once anyways!!!)nice gift even iffin I didn't get a chance at it!!!! you might need my cell number for a heads up if you do this again!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomi, Since i'm single ,I would LOVE to have your cell no. but i dont think Jeff would understand......But ,you and Sugarplum have given me an Idea.  Check new post later today.


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 19, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> Tomi, Since i'm single ,I would LOVE to have your cell no. but i dont think Jeff would understand......But ,you and Sugarplum have given me an Idea.  Check new post later today.



kinfe giveaway for a female?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

brandonsc said:


> kinfe giveaway for a female?


 
I'll have to register the wife for that one...she really would love to have a nice cleaver.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks Travis...mighty fine of you!



Congrats boneboy ya gotta fine blade..Butt ya gonna have to wait..I think Blues Brother is wanten to drewl on it alittle.. I know how he feels Just like me...Travis a fine job Sir


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> Congrats boneboy ya gotta fine blade..Butt ya gonna have to wait..I think Blues Brother is wanten to drewl on it alittle.. I know how he feels Just like me...Travis a fine job Sir



Thanks Travis...I'm tickled to have won a knife from you sir!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 19, 2012)

brandonsc said:


> kinfe giveaway for a female?



YES , I think i will do one for the ladies

Thanks for all the kind words guys


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 19, 2012)

"Congratulations Bob" and hats off to Travis for doing it


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 19, 2012)

Boneboy doesn't like knives!
Congrats Bob!
Thanks for a great opportunity Travis!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jan 19, 2012)

would love to be in the drawing beatiful knife


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> WELL WE HAVE A WINNER   POST# 34   BONEBOY.   THANKS TO ALL OF YOU  SHEATH PIC ADDED


  Congrats Boneboy, that oughta make ya feel better!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks Travis...I'm tickled to have won a knife from you sir!



Congrats Bob!  


you lucky devil you.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations Boneboy, hope you like it as much as I do!!!


----------



## R1150R (Jan 20, 2012)

That was a nice thing to do.
"Boneboy" is a lucky man.
Question:
In the picture of the sheath, what's the black thing that looks like some sort of tooth?


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 20, 2012)

R1150R said:


> That was a nice thing to do.
> "Boneboy" is a lucky man.
> Question:
> In the picture of the sheath, what's the black thing that looks like some sort of tooth?



That is a copy of an eagle talon,notice the feathers at the top right


----------



## R1150R (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks
I've never seen an eagle talon (real or copy) up close.
I saw the feather, beads, and thong but didn't put them together.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I received my knife today from Mr. Travis E. Daniels...and she is a beauty!   Thanks again travis!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 24, 2012)

Bob, hope you like it , any problems just let me know.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> Bob, hope you like it , any problems just let me know.



I'm just in awe Travis.   What can I say?       And I'm amazed at the sharpness...scarey sharp!      Thanks again!        I guess it's my turn to offer up a piece of work!    Wonder if my wife would go along with that?


----------

